# PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Hallo,

ich habe das NZXT Alpha Case vom PCGH Abo vorgestern zugeschickt bekommen und heute habe ich meinen PC vom alten Gehäuse (Billig-Gehäuse mit Netzteil für 50€) ins neue Gehäuse umgebaut.
Seit dem Umbau startet der PC nicht mehr. Wenn ich ihn einschalte drehen die Lüfter kurz auf, bleiben wieder stehen, drehen wieder kurz auf, bleiben wieder stehen,... so lang bis ich das Netzteil ausschalte.

Komponenten: 
Mainboard: Gigabyte EP35-DS3 
CPU: C2D E5300
GraKa: MSI RX3870
RAM: 2x1GB Mushkin DDR2-800

Ich habe mich schon informiert woran es liegen könnte doch der 12V-Stecker ist drin und auch ein CMOS-Reset hat nichts gebracht.

Woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Einige Boards brauchen doch noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss, hab ich mal in einem Thread hier gelesen.... Vielleicht liegts daran.... 

wie viel Watt hat denn dein Netzteil?


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Der zusätzliche Anschluss ist der 12V-Anschluss den ich schon überprüft habe. Wieviel Watt mein Netzteil hat weiß ich nich genau allerdings hat der PC ja vor dem Gehäuseumbau mit den gleichen Komponenten funktioniert vom demher ist es sicher nicht zu schwach für den PC.


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

hast du geschaut ob alle Stromanschlüsse (20/24 Pin und 4/8 Pin) richtig angeschlossen sind? Bei mir lags daran das der 4 Pin nicht richtig drinn steckte


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Die hab ich alle mindestens 1000000 mal nachgeprüft  Ich habe gerade eben bei meiner Schwester das Netzteil ausgebaut und mit dem passiert genau das Gleiche.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Hast du die Abstandhalter unterm Mobo vergessen? 

Auf jeden Fall hast du irgendwo einen Kurzschluss. Klemm mal alle Laufwerke ab und versuche dann ihn zu starten.


----------



## Zerebo (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Haste die Abstandshalter richtig drinn?Cpu und Grafikkarte richtig drin?Ram in den richtigen Steckplätzen?


----------



## doenerladen07 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Ich würde mal auf Mainboard oder CPU tippen, dass du bei dem Umbau etwas außversehen beschädigt hast oder anders kaputt gegangen ist
Es ist wiegesagt mein Verdacht, es muss nicht heißen dass es stimmt.

Hast du den PC komplett im Geschäft gekauft?
Dann siehts mit Garantie schlecht aus.


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Abstandshalter sind drin (war ja nicht der erste PC, den ich zusammen gebaut habe ) Grafikkarte auch, wobei ohne Grafikkarte auch mehr passieren sollte, als dass nur die Lüfter drehen. CPU kann gar nicht falsch (rum) drin sein, und wenn doch dann ist sie sowieso kaputt, da der Kühler fest drauf sitzt.
An welchen Stellen kann denn ein Kurzschluss entstehen wenn die Abstandshalter drin sind?


----------



## Zerebo (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Man kann eine Cpu auch richtig rum einbauen,aber wenn man die nicht richtig rein steckt und dann arretiert geht es auch nicht.(Schon gesehen sowas)
Wenn alles richtig angeschloßen ist kann es natürlich sein,das irgendwas beim Einbau beschädigt wurde.Wenn nichts geht würd ichs komplett zerlegen und auf nem Tisch oder so zusammenbauen und testen.Versuch auch mal nur mit einem Ram Riegel zu starten.


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Den RAM hab ich schon überprüft, allerdings kommen Meineswissens bei kaputtem RAM Piep-Töne aus dem System-Lautsprecher. Auf nochmal zerlegen habe ich zwar keine Lust allerdings bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig. Gibt es irgendetwas, auf das ich nochmal besonders achten sollte?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das normal ist aber auf dem Mainboard leuchten 6 LEDs. Daneben steht Phase..


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

So ich bin bis heute Abend weg und werde dann den PC nochmal ganz auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammen bauen. Danke fürs Erste


----------



## razerman666 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Ich würde mal das System auseinanderbauen und blank zusammenbauen ohne Gehäuse, also nur MB, CPU,Graka und Speicher, dann NT drann und mal prüfen ob´s da anspringt. Sollte das der Fall sein ist dein Gehäuse verzogen. Alternativ auch mal die Biosbatterie testen. Bei PS/2 Tastaturen mal den Stecker überprüfen ob da kein Anschluss verbogen ist. Möglich ist auch eine defekte Leitung am Powerstecker, den kannste mal abziehen und mit einen Schraubendreher überbrücken.


----------



## Zerebo (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Schau mal ins Handbuch von deinem Mainboard.Vielleicht gehören die Led's zu ner Fehlerdiagnose.


----------



## JeyP91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Die LEDs zeigen leider nur die CPU-Auslastung an, was bedeutet, dass die CPU anscheinend ja erkannt wird und voll ausgelastet ist.
Nur mit Mainboard, CPU, -Kühler und RAM ändert sich nichts -.-
Ach ja und der Systemlautsprecher knackt kurz jedes mal wenn die Lüfter an und aus gehen.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

hab den gleichen board ,


leuchten die leds alle bis auf rot.

die lüter drehen sich und der pc geht wieder aus ,und versuch der wieder zum starten ?

bau erst mal den standart boxed lüfter ein +grafikarte + 

speicher .nur die nötigste sachen ein .

vieleicht hast du ne lose schraube in mainboard vergessen und der verursacht kurzschluß

kabeln richtig eingestöpselt ,
reset kabel und power kabel ,power led 


wieviel watt netzteil hast du .

lass den mal erst mal paar stunden in strom ansaugen .

oder du hast ne kaputten mainboard bekommen .
welche revision 2.1 

oder ist das der p35 1.0

also soweit ich weiss wenn die leds bis gelb aufleuchten sind die strom sparniss ein .

wenn die bis rot aufleuchten keine strom sparniss.


----------



## JeyP91 (14. September 2009)

*AW: PC startet nach Gehäuse-Wechsel nicht mehr.*

Ich habe doch schon geschrieben, dass der PC vor dem Umbau einwandfrei funktioniert hat 
Naja auf jeden Fall war ich jetzt beim Computer-Händler des Vertrauens und habs checken lassen. Was ich vergessen habe war zu schauen ob ein Pin vom Sockel verbogen ist.. natürlich war einer verbogen und der hat nen Kurzschluss ausgelöst...
Naja jetzt wird das Board eingeschickt und mit viel Glück bekomm ich sogar ein Neues, was ich aber nicht glaube, da das ein mechanischer Defekt ist der von mir verursacht wurde.

Da ich höchst wahrscheinlich bald ein neues Board kaufen muss, würde ich gerne mal wissen, was ihr da so empfehlen könnt in der Preisklasse um 100€. 

Ich selber mag Board mit Nforce Chipsatz ganz gern, da ich dann meine Externe SATA-Festplatte schnell auswerfen kann, was bisher an diesem PC nicht gegangen ist.


----------

